# Honey and cinnamon for goats?



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I read an article on Facebook yesterday on the benefits of honey and cinnamon together. I know that honey has it's benefits for us humans, but how about goats? For humans it can be used for treating gas, colds, helping with weight loss, heartburn, upset tummy, and even arthritis. 

Have any of you used honey for your goats? Can pregnant and lactating goats eat honey? We all know that human infants under a year as well as pregnant and nursing mothers should stay away from honey due to the possibility of the baby getting botchulism . Can goats get botchulism? What about the weight loss factor?

Would honey be a benefit for goats like ACV?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure, they wouldn't be eating it in the wild, but they wouldn't be eating kelp in the wild either ...

Woodhaven this just cracked me up! Cant you just see goats around a bee hive then going down to the seashore to collect kelp?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm not sure, they wouldn't be eating it in the wild, but they wouldn't be eating kelp in the wild either ...
> 
> Woodhaven this just cracked me up! Cant you just see goats around a bee hive then going down to the seashore to collect kelp?


:laugh:

(ps where it says I edited your post I had pushed the wrong button)


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

That's funny, Woodhaven! Yeah!! I got a mental picture in cartoon form of the goats sticking their head into the bee hive and the bees coming at them stinger first with mad facec. Then the goats running and jumping into the ocean for cover. *sees seaweed* ooohhh whats that,chomp chomp nyum nyum. 
Someone here on The Goat Spot that can draw oughta conjure up a comic strip!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Raw honey would run a slight risk of botulism. Most ruminants get botulism from eating carcasses and decaying vegetable matter. Sheep have been known to eat rabbit carcasses when they're protein deficient. Another way is bird and rodent carcasses in hay or silage... the silage contamination would be more common in cattle. Since honey is known to increase clodstridiums I don't think it would benefit goats, may even increase the likely hood of enterotoxemia. Not sure though


----------

